# How long have you had your character/fursona?



## Dread Husky (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, after seeing some of those character development meme's or whatever they're called I felt the need to ask this. How long have you guys had your fursonas (or characters/personas if you prefer) and how the devil do you come up with something you can stick to for that long? :c I still haven't found anything i've liked for more than a week or so.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Two years! It's pretty much me, and I've dealt with myself for over 18 years so... I don't see what's so hard with sticking to it!


----------



## Heliamphora (May 28, 2010)

i think the original concept came about when i was 15 and became what it is now when i was 17.

5-7 years ago.  christ, i feel old.


----------



## Akasai (May 28, 2010)

Couple of months. Invented the motherfucker to be a figurehead for my music. I don't relate to it anymore than I would a mascot - however he is fucking awesome, and is a robot.

Hooah.


----------



## Nylak (May 28, 2010)

About 3 years, I guess.  Which is when I joined the community.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

About 3 years this fall

Willow's development really did a 180 from when I first thought of him
He was so 2 dimensional at first, but I think I've been able to "bring him to life" so to speak
The personality and physical appearance are what changed the most, and his physical appearance will probably continue to change

Basically, he's just me with a tiny dick


----------



## Seas (May 28, 2010)

A bit more than 9 years, way before than I even knew of the fandom (and even before I was getting interested in the fantasy/sci-fi community).
The species has gone through some moderate changes, mostly in looks, but never changed 'sonas entirely.


----------



## Dread Husky (May 28, 2010)

I was a quad-then-anthro husky back when I was 13 or so before I knew what a furry was (I blame bipedal werewolves and old Spunky art, and i'm almost 21), but i've changed so many times over the years I don't really remember most of the others. How did you guys come up with your fursonas/characters? c:


----------



## Seas (May 28, 2010)

MortuarySin said:


> How did you guys come up with your fursonas/characters? c:



I think I was inspired by lizardmen from various games, the Zerg from Starcraft, and also Digimon to some degree.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

MortuarySin said:


> How did you guys come up with your fursonas/characters? c:


Out of the blue, almost spontaneously 

There was so much to fix


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

The majority of the characters I have today came from adorable doodles from my days as a little eight-year-old, and I'm nineteen now, so I've had them around for about eleven years.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

MortuarySin said:


> How did you guys come up with your fursonas/characters? c:


I drew a generic furry and gave it a fail color that I stole from a real photo of a fox.


----------



## Heliamphora (May 28, 2010)

MortuarySin said:


> I was a quad-then-anthro husky back when I was 13 or so before I knew what a furry was (I blame bipedal werewolves and old Spunky art, and i'm almost 21), but i've changed so many times over the years I don't really remember most of the others. How did you guys come up with your fursonas/characters? c:




its so incredibly tangled, i dont honestly remember what the point of origin was.  probably just trying to make something that looked cool.  since then ive rounded out the scientific/background aspect of the species much more thoroughly so im inclined to say what inspired those aspects, but the honest truth is less about the creation and more about relating it to things i discovered later.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 28, 2010)

I've been a wolfbax since the dawn of time, or before that even.


----------



## Hellerskull (May 28, 2010)

I created my demoness fursona over three months ago and I'm still attached to her because she is awesome. 

I will probably keep her for few years. xD


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention Ash

I added him late last year, so he's not nearly as old as Willow

He's the manifestation of the darkness is Willow's heart basically, but he's become somewhat his own entity


----------



## Alstor (May 28, 2010)

Alstor was mine for three months. I offically joined the fandom three months ago. Coincidence?


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

I still don't really have one yet.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> I still don't really have one yet.


You should be a cute little foxy!!


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You should be a cute little foxy!!



nah. If I did make one it would probably be a ferret.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> nah. If I did make one it would probably be a ferret.


A ferret, huh? For some reason, I feel like that'd suit you.

Would it look like a regular ferret? Or would it be like, green or something?


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You should be a cute little foxy!!


Foxes has cooties though


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A ferret, huh? For some reason, I feel like that'd suit you.
> 
> Would it look like a regular ferret? Or would it be like, green or something?



Normal colors. Like brown or gray. All those weird colored animals just seem like ways to get more attention than the rest. Example: My periwinkle fox is so unique! Theres no others out there like me.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2010)

Lol, since never ago.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 28, 2010)

I dunnut have one. :V


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Foxes has cooties though


Everyone has cooties. :roll:



Luca said:


> Normal colors. Like brown or gray. All those weird colored animals just seem like ways to get more attention than the rest. Example: My periwinkle fox is so unique! Theres no others out there like me.


Oh! Okay. 

...

Well there you go! That's your fursona. A gray and brown ferret.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol, since never ago.


You should be a cute little foxy!!





CrispSkittlez said:


> I dunnut have one. :V


You should be a cute little foxy!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2010)

A little longer than I've been registered on FA.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You should be a cute little foxy!!



NO U. :V

FUCK YOU IMMA BE A DRAGON!


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> NO U. :V
> 
> FUCK YOU IMMA BE A DRAGON!


Oh? Eastern or western?


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh? Eastern or western?



Azn dragons be much cooler.


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Everyone has cooties. :roll:
> 
> Oh! Okay.
> 
> ...



Damn you! You tricked me. I will not forget this...


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Azn dragons be much cooler.


Oh? Green/Teal with white hair? That sort of dealie?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 28, 2010)

For about 8 years.  He's been through a lot of changes.


----------



## Browder (May 28, 2010)

I keep on changing mine. Once upon a time I had an ocelot and before that, a mouse. I still haven't settled on one, but for some reason I hate the idea of having more than one.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Everyone has cooties. :roll:


Nu-uh! I don't


----------



## Taralack (May 28, 2010)

I've always had a character to represent myself since before coming to the fandom, though he hasn't always been furry. I like to bounce him between human and anthro, it keeps things interesting. I'd say it's coming up close to 8 years now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

For about 7 months. I started thinking about this sci-fi film I want to write, and at that point Scruffy came in as a character.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nu-uh! I don't


Are you sure? Did you have your doctor run tests on you for cooties? Sometimes they're dormant.


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Little over a year, I only made him a few days before I joined.

And he hasn't changed yet.


----------



## Ireful (May 28, 2010)

Since I was born. Though, when I first showed up in the furry community, I said I was a white tiger with long hair, but it wasn't really me even though I do shape shift. I'm Just a black and white were-feline. Used to have long hair, but I cut it. *shrugs*


----------



## Tommy (May 28, 2010)

I created the general character about a year and a half ago (possibly longer), and made up his actual traits when I joined FAF.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 29, 2010)

Had Van for 4 years.

2 years as brooding warrior poet wizard assasin, 2 years as super genius scientist, and .5 years of actually being somewhat interesting.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 29, 2010)

over 1 year.


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2010)

Over a year and a half ago.  
Very, very little has changed.


----------



## gdzeek (May 29, 2010)

I've had the character name and some ideas since 8th grade, 10 years ago,  when i first took a shot at writing but several changes and such took place over the course of that time making my fursona what it is now. one of these days I'll post his details and the storyline behind him.


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 29, 2010)

Around 5 years now, though he keeps getting minor tweaks and changes every now and then.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 29, 2010)

This latest unfinished caiman fursona of mine is something I've had for a couple of months or a year by now. I've had two fursonas before that, a fox and a dragon... yeah, it's no wonder I changed. :[


----------



## Verin Asper (May 29, 2010)

5 years at the start of joining this fandom on the outskirts :V
2 years for the rest of my chars


----------



## Shukie (May 29, 2010)

I created my fursona in 2003 at the age of 13. And she has just been a character i relate with and have'nt stopped drawing since i made her.  She is.. a Bunny fox.. tho.. in her first 2 months of existence she was a fox.. but i drew her with long ears once and she just.. became a bunnyfox. I just enjoy her overall look.. her personality.. she's SOMEWHAT unique... at least i'm not like every other wolf/fox furry. :/ But.. Shukie is my shukie xD And i am happy with her


----------



## Syradact (May 29, 2010)

I'm working on one.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 29, 2010)

About a year.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

I have always been doomguy.

I haven't "officially developed" one but still have one in mind and drawn.


----------



## Ikrit (May 29, 2010)

about a year


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 29, 2010)

Welp, err.... a decade?


----------



## Kayze (May 29, 2010)

Around 4-5 years as a 'sorta', and 2 years as an actual fursona. I've been a wolf, 2 years ago is when I fully created my fursona in terms of concept, though appearance was not yet finalized.


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2010)

Hmmmmnh! Let's dig back..

Fox fursona from 1996 to 1998, wolf fursona from 1998 to 1999, a dragon who went under several changes between late 1999 to 2009 and currently a northern sergal as of October 2009.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 29, 2010)

Always had a general idea for two years or so now... Haven't done an official character ref or anything though. 

I always fear I'll have one done, and then want eye color or fur color changed in a month. >.>


----------



## SkelliZelli (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Foxes has cooties though



lol! then my cuz RichFox would be full of them!

ive been a Hyena/Basenji hybred for about a year now.

i just thought of my personality and went from there^^

my ability to make people laugh and laugh myself inspired the Hyena part. How i keep mostly to myself around people i dont know inspired the Basenji part (type of dog that dosnt bark) and my LOVE of techno and electronica inspired the Punk attitude and neon colors.


----------



## lordkaosu (May 30, 2010)

About a year.

Then I found out I was a broken wolf. It's been a good year.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

About a month... before that, I was an arctic wolf... >_>


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Tish was actually my pug zoey who i drew as a superhero when i was eight, so i guess 6 years?


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Tish was actually my pug zoey who i drew as a superhero when i was eight, so i guess 6 years?



I take credit for the name.


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> I take credit for the name.


and you helped me.
I shorted it down to tish.


----------



## ProjectD (May 30, 2010)

A while.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (May 30, 2010)

The actual concept, barring species change, about a year.


----------



## SolBhonjai (May 30, 2010)

When I was 3 I had a huge love for rabbits then cats(both wild and domestic). BY age 6 I could name off every single breed of rabbits and identify them by pictures. by 8 I could do the same for cats.
Anyways I love cats and rabbits and I wanted to make a imaginary friend. 

So my I made a white tiger character that can form into a rabbit. Her name was Killer. She was a experiment gone wrong. 

Now Killer has involved into SolBhonjai (has rabbit ears and feet the rest is all tiger baby!) 

SO I have had killer/sol for 16 or so years now.


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

Since 'Nam.


----------



## virus (May 31, 2010)

14 years, hasn't changed a bit except aging. I like aging my characters.


----------



## Farelle (May 31, 2010)

it's pretty difficult to say, cause i just noticed i had my idea already for this char 2007.

Generally i would say, my character has always existed, cause i draw her in different forms since i can draw (and since sailor moon) just names and appearances have changed over years.

don't know exactly when the furry part started to get involved....
angelic wings were nearly always on my characters...tails were something i added as i envolved a fan character for Dragonball....


i have my name (Farelle) since 8 years, so i guess my female cat character(s) started from there really....

uhm....^^"

i guess i would've get it earlier if i imagine how often i've played "animals" in my childhood *g


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2010)

Only a few months now. It has been changing a few times back.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

While most of what I have is from doodles, Amphion came right off the top of my head when I figured out what would make an interesting fursona.


----------



## TDK (May 31, 2010)

Since Feburary. 3 month anniversary, yay.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

I've been myself for a few months now.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

For about eleven months.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

About three months, back when I joined the fandom.


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd have to say about 11-12 years now.

At first she was just a common character I drew and associated myself with back when I was 10 or so as a manifestation of dreams, desires and the need to escape from reality, but with the years she's grown on me, and grown with me. Species has stayed the same since the beginning, though the character herself has changed and matured, just as I have over the years. =)


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 1, 2010)

I created mine in August, right before my senior year of high school


----------



## Karn (Jun 3, 2010)

I've Karn scince April 2007


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 4, 2010)

Trinity since 2005 XP


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm such a noob, going on 4 months. XD There is no way I'm going to get rid of my fursona, you'll have to pry him out of my paws to do that. =)


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

BlueIceHusky said:


> I'm such a noob, going on 4 months. XD There is no way I'm going to get rid of my fursona, you'll have to pry him out of my *paws* to do that. =)


Please don't do that around here.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 5, 2010)

Since I was about three.  Other characters a bit later.

Allaphro: three years
Idascumon: twelve years
Arivus: fourteen years

*years: of age


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

i just drew mine 2 months ago but the idea for him has been developing for over 3 years, i just now decided to draw him though. =D


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine started as an imaginary friend in kindergarden. His outfits change, but he will always be my friend.


----------

